# Coots????



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

What ever happened to the Coot hunter Clark?????? Have not read about any coot hunts since the old site went down.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

He is still around. He posts on Bullocks outdoor forums once and a while.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

Here is a new coot hunterhttp://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=672037


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw that, that is what made me think about the coot hunter.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Lol, went out with a *nameless buddy of mine looking for ducks and all we saw were coots...well long story short, I wanted to go after them-just being new to waterfowling and not really caring about what people say/think in general-but he was razzing me. He ultimately concided deciding that his dog needed the work so we blasted 6. He wouldn't really touch the things and surely didn't want to cook them up. Well, I jerkied most of them and plan on pan frying the rest to see how they taste. Tried the first bit of jerky today and not too bad really-So my question for all you long-time waterfowlers...What's wrong with Coots?


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Even my dog does't like to fetch them and he will fetch anything!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I knew a guy once who not only hunted waterfowl, but he ran hounds for cat.
He shot a coot by mistake one day and in the interest of fairness, decided to cook it up and see for himself just what was what.

He put it in a roasting pan with the same stuffing etc that he uses for ducks, then went to the store.
About an hour or so later, he got back and walked into the most god awful smell he had ever smelled. His words.
He went through the house looking for whatever pile had been left or whatever. Finally narrowed it down to the kitchen. Opened the oven and barely made it to the sink. _/O :shock:

He finally got control of his guts and took the whole pan out and threw it into his corral/dog run thinking the hounds would take care of it.

Three months later when everything thawed out, that carcass was still in his corral. UNTOUCHED. I had seen those dogs tackle a skunk and eat it even with the smell going on, so I was suitably impressed. (He had a dog trailer he towed BEHIND his truck for just such an emergency. :lol: 
He claimed that he finally had to call in a service to detox his house because the smell wouldn't go away, but I am not sure if he was being truthful. -/O_-

That is why _*I*_ won't touch them, I am not brave/stupid enough to press my luck. :wink:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Okay, somebody doesn't know how to cook. I am not a "Coot Hunter", but I am an opportunist. If I happen to get a shot or 10 at some coot, I won't hold back. When I have cooked them up, they are on par with Pintail & Shoveler for taste. Nowhere near the Mallard & Teal end, but not S**T as others would lead you to believe.
Question for you all.....Do you shoot and eat pheasant? Those things smell FAR WORSE when you are cleaning them than a coot does.

Stop the coot hatin'! SHEESH!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Coots are good to go. Repeter, your nameless friend told me about the coots. Good for you for taking an opportunity to get the dog some work. They're not bad and if you spice em up, they're good in the pan too. Thats how I used to eat them when I shot dozens of them wading along the Utah Lake shoreline. If you do it right, there is a way you can pull the thighs and breast meat out without tearing open the bird. If you tear open their guts with all that putrid grass and mud and whatever else in there... its worse than a baby diaper or anything like that... on the table they're great if you do it right. 8)


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

Great??? Are you sure????? You are pushing it a bit.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Before I had decoys... I used to wade the Utah Lake shoreline, terrorizing the birds who lurked there. Of course, most of them were coots... so thats mostly what I took home for a season or two. I had a few Mallards, Gadwalls and teal mixed in there but I loved sneaking along and shooting a mess of coots. I ate the hell out of those things.... and loved it. I never did try my bacon and pineapple recipe with one but I'd eat a pan full of coot nuggets.... to me, they were great eating. The meat didn't have the same taste as the ducks.... wasn't as "muddy" when panfried. I don't know, I probably have strange tastes but if the Utah Lake shoreline went back to being a couple feet deep, I'd be out there doing it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Before I had decoys... I used to wade the Utah Lake shoreline, terrorizing the birds who lurked there. Of course, most of them were coots... so thats mostly what I took home for a season or two. I had a few Mallards, Gadwalls and teal mixed in there but I loved sneaking along and shooting a mess of coots. I ate the hell out of those things.... and loved it. I never did try my bacon and pineapple recipe with one but I'd eat a pan full of coot nuggets.... to me, they were great eating. The meat didn't have the same taste as the ducks.... wasn't as "muddy" when panfried. I don't know, I probably have strange tastes but if the Utah Lake shoreline went back to being a couple feet deep, I'd be out there doing it again in a heartbeat.


Was this before or after the 30 pack?? I would hope it was after!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Matt said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Was this before or after the 30 pack?? I would hope it was after!


You kidding/?? I don't drink. :wink: :lol:

I can honestly say I was stone cold sober on every hunting trip where coots were brought home and eaten. Back then I was a well behaved LDS person....now I've stopped shooting lots of coots, drink whenever cold beer is available and I only eat and shoot puddlers for the most part.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

My hell Riley. There is seriously something wrong with you man!!! :lol: :lol: I cant stand the looks or the smell of the things. Thats even before they are cleaned :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> My hell Riley. There is seriously something wrong with you man!!! :lol: :lol: *I cant stand the looks or the smell of the things. * Thats even before they are cleaned :lol:


God help you if you ever rip one open.... dude, its terrible. But the meat is good. Oh, and I don't disagree with your first statement, but then, thats why I do what I do how I do it. Nobody else in their right mind would do that... just ask Nor-tah. I bet I could get him to eat some coots if we went hunting on Utah Lake. :lol:


----------



## cootshooter2 (Sep 29, 2008)

I love to hunt coots! My brother and I have the nicknames cootshooter and cootshooter2. How that came about is when we worked at Pacific Flyway we had a bragging broad, everyone had nice groups of birds and one had a double leg banded goose   (awesome). we were out one day and the ducks weren't flying so we walked the canals and ended up with some coots, we thought it would be funny to take a picture of the coots and post it up among the other great pictures. We thought we were funny!! I hunt them if the chance arises! They have a 25 bag limit!!!!!!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

So my "un-named" friend and I went on a crazy adventure and at some time during this adventure I had been telling him how great the goose jerky was that I'd been eating. Well, later I broke out the coot jerky and we started chowing down, I waited until he had swallowed at least one bite-said that it tasted really good and asked, "is this goose?-no deer?" no, then I dropped the bomb. He spit it out and was saying how it tasted good until he knew it was coot. His dog sure liked it though. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL... at least you and he both know that he ate coot and liked it. 8)


----------

